# Retired Ghurka Takes on 40 Train Robbers



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2011)

Not surprised by either his decision to intervene nor the outcome.

Reprinted with the usual caveats et cetera.

http://www.myrepublica.com/portal/index.php?action=news_details&news_id=27100


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jan 2011)

No nor me.  They are fine Soldiers.  Can't say I would want to be on the other side of his Kukri.  Good on him, I hope he gets a decent reward for this.


----------



## Brutus (26 Jan 2011)

Nicely done! Wow, what a story.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jan 2011)

Wow...well done!


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jan 2011)

Awesome story, glad he took it to 'em!  In Canada he'd get 3 murder charges, aggravated assault, and carrying a concealed weapon hits.  then the dead robbers families would all sue for wrongful death.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No nor me.  They are fine Soldiers.  Can't say I would want to be on the other side of his Kukri.  Good on him, I hope he gets a decent reward for this.



According to the article a couple of barvery medals, cash reward and some sort of discount rail pass. Oh yeah they "unretired" him too.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2011)

Hmmm... only killed three eh? I hope he doesn't get too much stick from the regiment  ;D


----------



## Haligonian (26 Jan 2011)

I would be very curious to see if a similar incident took place in Canada if there would a public outcry from the political correct yahoos over the 3 deaths and 8 woundings.


----------



## medicineman (27 Jan 2011)

My grandfather fought alongside the Ghurkas in Asia during the Second World War...one in fact saved him from getting shot by a Japanese sniper.  Told me some pretty scary stories - am very glad they're on our side.  Good work dude  .

MM


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Jan 2011)

I haven't read too much about the Ghurka's but from what I hear, they're are some pretty bad ass troops.

Very good read!


----------



## nuclearzombies (27 Jan 2011)

APPLAUSE!

thieves earn their fate.....


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jan 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Hmmm... only killed three eh? I hope he doesn't get too much stick from the regiment  ;D



Well it did say he was retired, so maybe he's slowing down in his old age. 8)


----------



## medaid (27 Jan 2011)

Just amazing. Well done to the Nayak.


----------



## HavokFour (3 Feb 2011)

Full story:
http://www.hamrosite.com/editorial/lone-nepali-gorkha-who-subdued-40-train-robbers-bishnu-shrestha
http://www.neatorama.com/2011/01/29/40-train-robbers-vs-1-gurkha/
http://xnepali.com/a-gurkha-soldier-who-fought-40-train-robbers-to-be-felicitated-in-the-republic-day-of-india/
http://www.myrepublica.com/portal/index.php?action=news_details&news_id=27100



> POKHARA, Jan 13: Gorkha soldiers have long been known the world over for their valor and these khukuri-wielding warriors winning the British many a battle have become folklore.
> 
> A retired Indian Gorkha soldier recently revisited those glory days when he thwarted 40 robbers, killing three of them and injuring eight others, with his khukuri during a train journey. He is in line to receive three gallantry awards from the Indian government.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2011)

This was posted a couple of days ago....not sure just where the thread is, but it's there...


----------



## Danjanou (3 Feb 2011)

Topics merged


----------

